# First ccw -- female



## chalimar37 (Jan 22, 2013)

Hello!
I am not so new to handguns. But I am new to Concealed Carry Weapons. I've been looking for a good one for a small female to use 5'3" no more than 120lbs. I HATE short stack guns; the ones where your pinky doesn't fit. I want to grab this gun and have it be sturdy in my hand. What would you recommend? I don't know anything about brands. Ruger vs Glock vs Kahr vs Bersa....... ?? I want my CCW to be of .380 caliber. Need help from the wise.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

.380?
With your criteria take a look at a Sig P238 with a 7 round mag in it or perhaps one of the Bersa line. PK380 might work although a bit larger. Also maybe the new Ruger LC .380 though I've not see one up close and personal. 
If it was me -- the Sig.... Sweet shooter!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Welcome........How do you plan on carrying? You may have a problem finding a .380 that is concealable, yet large enough for a sturdy grip. Granted, I probably have larger hands, but the only .380 I've ever held/owned, where my pinky wasn't off the end, was a Beretta 84fs. I carry a Bodyguard .380, but it only holds 6+1, and my pinky is off the bottom, even with the mag extension, but I have become accustomed to it.


----------



## chalimar37 (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I was just doing some research myself and I've found that the Bersa Thunder .380 is nice looking, although my pinky would be off. I've heard the Ruger trigger pull isn't very smooth. I'm either thinking on my ribcage or IWB. Not completely sure how I'll carry yet, I may be forced to get a CC Purse. I have a .380 at home that is actually my boyfriends. I've named her Lola and she's a High Point. I love her. Fits my hand nicely & securely, accurate, pretty much my favorite pistol of the 5 we house. She'd be too big to conceal. So I may have to suck it up and go with a dangly pinky.


----------



## chalimar37 (Jan 22, 2013)

Wow, I'm liking the bodyguard. Looks as if dangly pinky will be happening, but def. looks more sturdy than others I've seen.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

It's the semi auto, not the revolver......it's why I chose it over a Ruger LCP.......a bit more sturdy, a bit better trigger, although I am not crazy about any of the .380triggers, slightly better sights......fires everything I have fed it, fits nicely in my front pocket with a Desantis holster......I am not crazy about IWB or OWB holsters, so it's another reason for my choice. If a fanny pack is an option for you, your possibilities open up so much more. I paint the front sight with Testors white paint, gives me a better sight picture. Filled with Remington UHD 102 gr. hollow points. I don't practice with it alot, but I do shoot it. It's not a range gun. For 12 yds. or less, it's fine...pretty much the range for all .380.


----------



## jtguns (Sep 25, 2011)

I would say try the Sig but if you want to try and save some cash, look used say a Sig P230 or 232. Great gun (I have two) and are good out to about 25 yards. Also the bersa thunder is ok but had to shoot it in for the triger to smooth out. My last is beretta although mine is a old Mod. 70T still a great little gun and still shoots well. 
Shoot safe and have fun doing it.
JT


----------



## plp (Jan 13, 2013)

I have long fingers and had the same problem with my Colt .380 (the inspiration for the Sig 238). A Hogue sleeve grip that fits the base of the pistol solved the problem, better contact and is sort of wedge shaped at the bottom providing a secure place for my pinky. While the thicker grip worked for me, they also had a thinner grip without the wedge, might want to try that if you go with the Sig. BTW, got to shoot a Bersa Thunder CC .380 and the grip is longer than both the Sig and the Colt.


----------



## bigplow (Oct 1, 2012)

if you have the cash I would definitely go with the sig p238 I have friends that have them and they love them if I was in the market for a 380 that would be my choice but mine is going to be the p938 pretty much same gun but in 9mm


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

M&P Shield in 9mm if it were me.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The Bodyguard .380 is a nice little pistol but you should also look at both the Ruger LCP and the Ruger LC380. Both are chambered in .380, one small frame, the other medium frame. Good luck and enjoy whatever you select.


----------

